# Is there a way to download maps using the car??



## mbaroud (Sep 20, 2015)

I am a proud owner of a 2016 Audi TT. I was wondering if there is a way to update the maps without using the SD card method described? I would prefer using the data from the car and update it that way









Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

The Google Earth overlay component via 4G Audi Connect is of course always kept current. I have read that the base system maps on the hard drive may in the future be updated over the air, but not yet implemented. In any case, you should be good to go for quite some time. Audi Connect is worth the subscription price after the trial period imho. 

Congratulations on your acquisition and Enjoy!




mbaroud said:


> I am a proud owner of a 2016 Audi TT. I was wondering if there is a way to update the maps without using the SD card method described? I would prefer using the data from the car and update it that way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mbaroud (Sep 20, 2015)

Huey52 said:


> The Google Earth overlay component via 4G Audi Connect is of course always kept current. I have read that the base system maps on the hard drive may in the future be updated over the air, but not yet implemented. In any case, you should be good to go for quite some time. Audi Connect is worth the subscription price after the trial period imho.
> 
> Congratulations on your acquisition and Enjoy!


Thanks for the quick response. I checked the Google overlay. It is like Google earth and didn't like it too much so went back to the original setup. I have used the maps system for a week here in Houston Texas and noticed that restaurants that have been open for the past year or two didn't even show up. So I guess I will check which version is on the hard drive vs the one on the my Audi site and update if there is a letter revision

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

Give Google Earth a longer test. It will grow on you.  Especially nice to zoom in-city to see your destination up close. And again, it's always up to date.



mbaroud said:


> Thanks for the quick response. I checked the Google overlay. It is like Google earth and didn't like it too much so went back to the original setup. I have used the maps system for a week here in Houston Texas and noticed that restaurants that have been open for the past year or two didn't even show up. So I guess I will check which version is on the hard drive vs the one on the my Audi site and update if there is a letter revision
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moestradamus (Aug 16, 2005)

Audi also allows the first 5 updates for free from the website, but you have to register. 

Good job Audi :thumbup:

Can't wait to get mine delivered.


----------



## mbaroud (Sep 20, 2015)

Moestradamus said:


> Audi also allows the first 5 updates for free from the website, but you have to register.
> 
> Good job Audi :thumbup:
> 
> Can't wait to get mine delivered.


I noticed that. What color did you get?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moestradamus (Aug 16, 2005)

I am going with white with the red leather interior! How about you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mbaroud (Sep 20, 2015)

I have the one in the picture above. With the dark leather interior 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaronz (Oct 27, 2009)

mbaroud said:


> I have the one in the picture above. With the dark leather interior
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know this is a little old but you can update it 5 times (as stated before) once you set up the Audi Connect profile for yourself. This also is a good time to get the APP on your device (iPhone/android). This should take care of your restaurant problems.


----------

